# APPS for Northeast Mts.



## biscut (Oct 5, 2012)

First post, so hello! I did a search for APPS for the I-Phone and didn't have any come up...wondering if there is an APP for 4k footers club(s). Thanks!!


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't believe there's a dedicated app out there, but what are you looking for in an app?

Every Trail has some decent trail guides with directions, trip reports, photos, etc. You can find trail maps for just about every 4Kfter on the website and save it to your phone.

AllTrails seems good, but I have a lot of trouble getting it to work properly. 

MapMyFitness or My Tracks (from Google) are good GPS trackers, but you'll need a good GPS signal at the outset (my Droid X is buggy with the GPS - it requires 3G... developer issue...).

I wouldn't rely on an app while on the trail, though - most of these rip through batteries and may not be reliable without a signal. Get a good-quality map and you'll be able to see all the trails and properly plan your route. Plus, being on the trails is a good time to turn off the phone all together. Enjoy the hike, not the screen. But for research before heading out, I'd recommend Every Trail.

Also, welcome!


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome to the boards! 

Maybe try using "EveryTrail"? 

http://www.everytrail.com/guide/vermont-4-000-footer-peak-list

I haven't used it but I found it after a brief search. 

I agree with wtcobb, what are you looking to accomplish with an app? Navigation, trip management, something else? A checklist of the 4000's you have finished?


----------



## biscut (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry guys, I should have been clearer.   I'm all set with maps and train info.  I was looking for an APP that would have all the Northeast Mts. listed and maybe segmented into regions. 

There is an APP "Mountains" that I have but it's for NH 4k only.


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have Google Drive (formerly Docs)? I have a spreadsheet with all 64 of the NE 4k (VT and ME included, not NY... yet...). I've included heights, distances for the hike, and links to some trail maps. Most are grouped by how they could be completed. If you have Drive on your phone you can access it to read/edit the doc. I could share the link if interested (for anyone else browsing, too, for that matter).


----------

